# Roundels?



## litupsman (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi! I came across this site quite by accident searching for stage supplies. As an intro, I'm just a local guy in Lancaster, PA working with my daughter's church youth group doing the lighting for drama & holiday productions, maybe two-three times a year. Nearly everything I have for lighting is obsolete, but I kind of enjoy seeing what we can do with it. We will be staging the play "Matchmaker" in the spring and I'm gearing up. My current project is rewiring & restoration of some vintage Strand/Century borderlights and I'm short on amber roundels, was hoping someone may have some suggestions on where to locate some. I need 18 of the 5-5/8 diameter for R-40 lights, and could use frames as well. Used or new, no big deal. (Used may be a bit cheaper!) Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome, I don't know what companies are still selling them, but I but they are still being sold. However, I know nearly every theatre I have worked in has a stack of them somewhere. I am sure that you could get them fairly easy if you look around.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 27, 2008)

Kopp Glass Inc. : Stage and Theatrical


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 27, 2008)

Check with BMI supply. They have a whole bunch of sizes listed online in multiple colors, they may be able to get you what you need.


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth!

Stage Lighting Store (online) has them here but you have to order a minimum of 24 for $91.00.

We just bought 5 R-40 strip lights from them without problem.


----------

